# Welch eine Linux Version



## cille (23. Januar 2007)

Hi ho,
habe ein Laptop gefunden der noch einwandfrei funktioniert.
Ich will darauf "Linux" Installieren weis aber nicht von welchen Anbieter (Suse, Debian....).
Erstmal die Rechner eigenschaften:

333mhz
128mb Ram
6.04 GB HD
CD-Laufwerk,
Diskette 


*Nutzung:*
- Websitenprogrammierung (PHP, MySQL)
- keine Grafikanwendungen
- Vorschau von Programmierten sachen

Was würdet Ihr mir da vorschlagen?
Habe Suse Linux 10 auf DVD da ist ja ein Server integriert wenn ich es installiert haben will.


Freu mich auf Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
cille


----------



## Sinac (23. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir das:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-tutorials/228796-linux-distributionen-eine-kleine-ubersicht.html


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Januar 2007)

Also bei dem System wuerde ich auf jeden Fall zu einem System raten welches einen Windowmanager mitbringt der nicht so anspruchsvoll ist. Windowmanager wie KDE, Gnome und Enlightenment sind also somit im Grunde nicht wirklich geeignet um auf Deinem System zu laufen. Aber da es eine riesige Auswahl an Windowmanagern gibt und einige davon sehr gut fuer nicht so starke Systeme geeignet sind (und dabei auch nicht unbedingt schlecht aussehen) geeignet sind sollte das also kein grosses Problem darstellen.
XUbuntu waere hier evtl. eine Moeglichkeit, eine Ubuntu-Variante welche den bei Ubuntu ueblichen Gnome durch XFCE ersetzt, welcher fuer Deinen Rechner wohl eher geeignet waere. Eine Alternative waere auch Ubuntu Lite, welches IceWM bietet, den ich selbst auch ganz gern mal nutze wenn ich mal keine KDE hab (also wenn's grad noch kompiliert  ).
Im Grunde kannst Du wohl mehr oder weniger jede Distribution nehmen, jedoch bieten sich einige eben an um auf einem schwaecheren System wie Deinem betrieben zu werden.

Interessant fuer Dich koennte in diesem Zusammenhang auch der Linux Distribution Chooser sein.


----------



## cille (23. Januar 2007)

Radhad ist sehr interessant,
ist dies für diesen Laptop geeignet und kann man da einen Server installieren?
Apache, MySql, PHP5 selber installieren

oder ist dies auch Xamp kompatible

Achso,
Windows XP ist momentan oben und läuft ohne Probleme,
würde aber halt gerne Linux drauf haben um gleichzeig bisschen was zu lernen.
(Kleines Linux wissen hab ich schon)


[EDIT]
Dies Linux Distrubation muss auch Kostenfrei sein!


----------



## Anime-Otaku (23. Januar 2007)

http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?lang=en&LDC=e9d78a12b32ba8cc3fdde76d5ddafdd3

Ich würde debian oder http://fluxbuntu.org vorschlagen. Vielleicht geht noch Xubuntu

Da das System doch sehr mager ist, kann man große Dinge wie KDE(u.a. benutzt von Suse, Kubuntu) oder Gnome(u.a. von Ubuntu) nahezu vergessen.

Aber viel ist bei dem Rechner nicht rauszuholen.

Linux Distribution Chooser:
http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php


----------



## cille (23. Januar 2007)

lade gerade Xubuntu runter,
manschmal sehe ich 6CD Version 0_x


----------



## Sinac (23. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe auch ein recht altes Notebook mit 500 MHz und 64 MB Ram. Da läuft Debian Sarge mit XFCE4 als Window Manager, das kann man einigermaßen benutzen!
Aber von der GUI darf man halt nicht viel erwarten bei so wenig Ressourcen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Anime-Otaku (23. Januar 2007)

Ich habe auf nem 400Mhz Rechner mit 128MB Ram auch schon Gentoo installiert...hat zwar 1-2 Tage gedauert bis alles nötige kompiliert war, aber lief wie ne 1 (und würde immer noch..habs aber durch meinen alten Rechner ersetzt), mit Fluxbox/Openbox und einige Server...ftp,subversion und noch Azureus.

Gentoo ist aber wirklich nur etwas für Leute die in die tiefen des Linux wollen.


----------



## cille (23. Januar 2007)

Habe jetzt Xubuntu Heruntergeladen,
ist dies Bootfähig?

Dies habe ich jetzt Heruntergeladen:
Xubuntu

PC (Intel x86) desktop CD


----------



## Anime-Otaku (23. Januar 2007)

klar ist der bootbar...einfach mit dem Brennprogramm deiner wahl brennen und dann booten...es kann sein, dass das CD Laufwerk zum booten im bios eingestellt werden muss.


----------



## franz007 (23. Januar 2007)

Die Installation ist hier (wie vieles andere) sehr gut beschrieben http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xubuntu_Installation


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo!


cille hat gesagt.:


> Radhad ist sehr interessant,
> ist dies für diesen Laptop geeignet und kann man da einen Server installieren?
> Apache, MySql, PHP5 selber installieren


Prinzipiell [1] kann man bei jeder Distribition (sofern sie nicht grad von einer LiveCD läuft  ) die gewünschten Programme installieren.





cille hat gesagt.:


> oder ist dies auch Xamp kompatible


Prinzipiell [1] ja (siehe auch hier).





cille hat gesagt.:


> Windows XP ist momentan oben und läuft ohne Probleme


Um möglichen Problemen vorzubeugen, würde ich von einer parallelen Installation von Windows und Linux aber abraten.
So manch einer hat sich bei der Installation von Linux sein Windows schon zerschossen (und dann wird geheult weil man "wichtige" Daten verloren hat, von denen man nichtmal ein Backup hat  ).





cille hat gesagt.:


> würde aber halt gerne Linux drauf haben um gleichzeig bisschen was zu lernen.
> (Kleines Linux wissen hab ich schon)


Was willst Du denn lernen?
Wie die Distribition aussieht? Dafür langt eine LiveCD. 
Willst Du Linux nur benutzen und evtl. die eine oder andere Anpassung vornehmen? Dann bieten sich Ubuntu und dessen Abkömmlinge oder ähnliche Distribitionen ganz gut an.
Willst Du Dich aber gleich ins kalte Wasser springen, dann würde ich eher Debian wählen.
Und wenn Du ganz hart bist befasst Du Dich aber mit LFS. 


cille hat gesagt.:


> Dies Linux Distrubation muss auch Kostenfrei sein!


Sind sie fast alle (vom Traffic und den Rohlingen mal abgesehen).

Gruss Dr Dau

[1] Es kann je nach Distribition und dem zu installierenden Programm aber sein, dass das eine oder andere Paket (z.b. irgend welche libraries) noch installiert werden muss.


----------

